# Used Lure/Fly Storage on a Sling Pack



## Jordan_Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

When walking the beach/wading and change out lures/flies what do y’all do with them. I’m not going to put it back in the box without washing them off first, and putting them in your pocket isn’t exactly the answer. I have a fishpond thunderhead sling. Before I try to make something, has anyone come up with a good idea for this? I can’t be the only one. My current thought is to find some ribbed foam, sew on some Velcro strap to put through one of the attachment points on the back of the pack. 
Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

I use a hat with Velcro for the patches and slap a foam rectangle on there and bam.


----------



## Jordan_Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

I see that for flies, as for a lure-like a skitter walk, I don’t know how that will go. But thanks for the idea!


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

I usually just stick ‘‘em in my hat, but that’s for flies. Simms makes a ready-made foam patch for their vests and such - my sling has a Velcro landing patch already on it, should I want to add such an accessory. 

Simms patch


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

My orvis sling has a built in Velcro patch. My other bag I just got some 3m Velcro strips and put it on the strap.


----------



## NotEnough (Nov 16, 2021)

It's another thing to carry, but a water/gatorade bottle of appropriate size with some freshwater in it works. If you have more then a couple of large treble hooked baits, it's probably not practical.

I've used a fly patch and one of those smallest of water bottles for flies. The later has less opportunity to lose a fly or two from being bumped around. Just have to make sure it doesn't get tossed as trash when back at the ramp. Mark it or spray paint it so that it stands out.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

When wadding my lures go back into my wadding box and the entire thing gets rinsed out and left open to dry. When wadding with the long rod it’s a similar situation. I’ll keep just a hand full of flies in a small plastic fly box. They go back in and rinsed after each trip.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

I have a small pelican type knockoff box that has a hole for a carabiner. I drilled a bunch of holes in it and just toss used hard baits and soft baits in it and the water can drain off and then I just clean the lures at home or throw away trashed soft baits. On the Gheenoe I have a large fishpond Piopod that I keep in a cup holder and throw leader material and any other trash in so it doesn't end up in the floor of the boat and then getting blown out into the water.


----------

